# Will Katadin SHeep eat evergreens?



## deberosa (Dec 14, 2003)

I hope not, but we are looking for something that will eat grass but not evergreens. We just moved into a tree farm where 8 acres are leased to a nursery for the next 7 years. They are all evergreen trees. The renter is slow on mowing and I was just thinking there must be something I could turn loose in those trees to do the mowing for him/us?

I thought sheep might be the best bet. Does anyone have any experience with them?

THanks,

Debbie


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I have Shetlands that have managed to kill Colorado blue spruce and arborvitae.


----------



## PA Katahdins (Oct 8, 2008)

Christmas tree farmers have successfully used katahdins to manage grass. Only key is to have quite a few paddocks to keep them moving to new areas every few days so they dont start nibbling on the evergreens.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Hmmm. When we got our katahdins, the first thing they went for was the evergreens (mostly douglas fir). 

Still do, if there are any within reach. If they hear us falling a tree, they all line up like kids at a candy store window, waiting for the branches. Also, we have to put chicken wire around the trunks of the taller trees, because they adore bark, and will strip them clean.

We call them our piranhas, when it comes to trees or underbrush.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My sheep (not Kats) only bother the spruce when they're running low on grasses. We have thousands of spruce trees (mature but with low hanging branches) and none have been killed by the sheep.


----------



## deberosa (Dec 14, 2003)

Sounds like it's not something to risk with someone elses trees, but I wonder how others do it to manage Christmas trees? These are spruce, noble fir and some pine. THe pine are larger but the others are only a few years old. Right now the grass is taller than the trees! I'll talk to him when he does come to mow I guess to see what he thinks.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine will eat pine and cedar, and it's NOT because they dont have plenty of other things to eat.
They simply LIKE them


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

My sheep are on pasture that used to be a Christmas tree field. The trees that are left are eaten from the ground to as high as they can reach. They love them. I also throw out the Christmas tree in Jan and they strip it bare.


----------



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yup... mine eat my pine trees, while standing knee deep in good grass and clover. 
Gives them nice breath! >grin<
Daryl in Maine


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Our babydolls don't bother much with the pine trees and we have several different types, now the goats...well we have really naughty goats! Babydoll sheep are kind of known for just grazing nicely where you put them, some California wine growers and orchards use them to keep down the grass around their vines and trees. They are fat little sheep and not very athletic and get fat on just grass, we love them for our little farm. 

Olivia67


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anyone else have experience with "babydoll" sheep and eating of trees? I was hoping to put our babydoll sheep into the area (3 acres) that we are planting christmas trees.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes they will. I've heard of shropshires being pretty good. Here's an article that might be helpful. 
http://www.treecrops.org.nz/treecropper/append/shropshire.html


----------

